# Happy Birthday lewlew



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear lewlew!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Mark! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mark!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, lewlew!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Lewlew!

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the well-wishes, friends. Not doing much to celebrate, just dinner out with the family. That's if I can find my teeth, my cane, and my truss.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy B-Day lewlew! Hope it is great!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Thanks for all the well-wishes, friends. Not doing much to celebrate, just dinner out with the family. That's if I can find my teeth, my cane, and my truss.


Teeth, cane, and a truss..sounds like the makings of a new prop.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday and a nice dinner with the family lewlew!!!!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great day!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy belated birthday lewlew!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday !!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Happy B.B-day


----------

